# 8th PAD Post for the Week of February 12 - February 19, 2007



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Post your best/favorite image from the previous week. See Rich99's original post for more info. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/s...ad.php?t=101580). No explanation of your image should be used. Just post the image. Let it speak for itself. Try to get it posted before the middle of the following week. No more photo posts after Wednesday from the past week.

CC is welcomed. Remember to ONLY use constructive criticism. Don't simply say you like it or hate it. Explain what you like/dislike about it, then add what might help it to be better image in a positive way. If you like an image and want to know how it was done, just ask. That's another great way to learn.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

*Here's mine.*

The Hawk


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

>


----------



## WishICouldFISH (Oct 14, 2004)

*Mardi Gras*

Mardi Gras


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice hat Steve. Very colorful...and still in one piece! 
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*My first gator...*

No gun here, just the Rebel XT.
Man that bright blue sky overhead sure made that water blue. We commented on that subject several times during the day.
Mike


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice gator MT. Where was the picture taken?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Great depth of field on the gator to get his whole body in focus, and a nice sun angle to capture the skin texture.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Fashion Victim*



[Click to enlarge.]


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

GatorN, the pic was shot at Brazos Bend State Park. We only saw three gators. They would crawl up on the bank and just lie there soaking up the sun.
Mike


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

NIce one MIKE


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Heres mine


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Rosebud and three days later.....*

Dying slowly of the %$#$ flu..... I at least got to take these few pictures...
regards, Rich


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

http://my3peas.smugmug.com/photos/130726437-M.jpg







http://my3peas.smugmug.com/photos/130726437-M.jpg


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Alright KORU........You score this week!!!
I like it.....And I thought talking on the cell phone while driving was bad...Naughty Naughty....(Waving my finger back and forth)LOLOLOL


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Dances With Fish said:


> Alright KORU........You score this week!!!
> I like it.....And I thought talking on the cell phone while driving was bad...Naughty Naughty....(Waving my finger back and forth)LOLOLOL


Sorry dear, but cars here are predominantly right hand drive. Comes with staying on the left hand side of the road. I was sitting in the passenger seat.

I only tried once to take a photo whilst I was driving on a no exit, loose metal road. Never bothered to try it again.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Why do yall drive on the wrong side of the road???
Must be something in the KIWI??


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

My favorite of last week.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

*P.A.D. Post*

Here's mine:


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Again, it's getting very difficult to critique these PAD photos, everyone's sooooooooooooo good!

But I'll give it a go. 

Ray - beautiful shot, I've often wanted to get one this good. I like the composition and colours. I think the bird looks slightly 'picked' out of the photo to me and I'm not sure why that is. HRD? I can't tell where that hawk's eye is but it sure feels like he's looking directly at me! Nice unobtrusive frame. Great photo. Thanks for sharing

Liz - that's a very interesting photo. Is the flag made out of something solid laying flat and not flying? The only thing I can see that I'd suggest could be improved would the the top and bottom of the flag... it seems to be just 'filler' of colour or something... I expect to see the corrugation but it's not there. Interesting photo. 

WICF - mardi gras - you have my mind musing away. Great colours in this photo, the green and purple complement each other well. I like the composition. Improvements? hmm the only thing I can think of is that the flash has kind of blown out the white a little to the right of the hat and it's also lost it a little in the reflection on the hat. I've no idea if that can be improved upon though. Do you have Mardi Gras in Texas? I always thought it was a New Orleans event. Interesting frame. Thanks for sharing this photo. 

Mike - way too close to that gator for my comfort zone thanks! I love the contrasts of the green and that stunning blue. I love the different textures in this photo- the water, skin and grasses. As there is little shadow, I assume the photo was taken near midday... I wonder if that's why some of the skin on the gator seems white. I don't know if that can be improved upon. But it's surely a great photo! 

Charles - I'm not sure what she's about to do but she's certainly concentrating on it! What a great photo. I love the colours and contrasts with red and green. The white on her shirt looks a little blue and I think I would love to see this young lass's face a little more. It's a beautiful silhouette of her face, however the background is not different enough, it blends too much so the silhouette is nearly lost - does that make any sense? A lovely photo... perhaps another lovely memory to store and bring out at a 21st. *wink* Thanks for sharing this one. 

Ryan - I really like this black and white. I like the textures - hat and gloves. I feel that I know the distinct feel of those gloves. I love the shadows and light play. To improve... hmm maybe make the blacks more black for greater contrast? Thanks for sharing this one! 

Rich - beautiful roses. Is this an old fashioned rose? I prefer the second photo as the first seems almost a little too yellow. In the second shot the pink, green and background brown go well together. I also like the angle of this rose and the blurred background gives me the impression of heavy sky or 'low' mood. It makes me want to write poetry. Lovely photos thanks for sharing. 

my3peas - Is this sepia? Whatever it is, it's beautiful colouring and really brings out the subject's skin, hair and eyes. I like it a lot. I understand that the tree not being right behind the subject creates more interest, but I wonder if it would be an improvement to have the child's head framed with the bark... just thinking out loud. Lovely photo and thanks for sharing. 

James - there is something very restful about this entire photo. I love the colours, they seem so gentle. And I also love that crack down the left side of the wall. Great interest there and in the whole door and frame. Beautiful. Only improvement I can suggest would be the lighting... there are soft shadows and hard shadows and I'm not sure the mixture of both works to help this image. I'd be interested to know what caused the soft shadow across the door and wall - perhaps something high up in a ceiling that had natural light coming through? Great interest in this photo. Thank you for sharing it. 

Pocketfisherman - What an odd looking creature this swan (I think that's what I read it was) is. I never knew they had teeth! I like this photo very much. Great clarity in the subject and the background has natural colours to suit the bird that are muted enough to really bring the subject out. Great photo, thanks for sharing. 


Hope something in here is of help to you. Thanks for sharing your work and giving me much to ponder. rosesm

ps Sorry, I put in a lovely smiley face at the end of each of my critiques for you but apparently I had too many... take it for granted that your photos give me pleasure. Thank you.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Koru said:


> my3peas - Is this sepia? Whatever it is, it's beautiful colouring and really brings out the subject's skin, hair and eyes. I like it a lot. I understand that the tree not being right behind the subject creates more interest, but I wonder if it would be an improvement to have the child's head framed with the bark... just thinking out loud. Lovely photo and thanks for sharing.


 Thanks! Good idea, I'll have to reshoot and see how it looks withthe whole head infront of the tree


----------

